# Confused



## ujva2000 (Apr 29, 2008)

I am a lady of Pakistani muslim origin (non-religious) married to Nepali Hindu (aganostic) we are currently based in Dubai. My hubby has a job offer from 3 American Firms based in LA, Chicago & New York respectively. The Gross annual take is almost around $350000 from all 3 with no additional perks or housing benefits.

We are finding it difficult to ZERO in on any one of the above as we are totally ignorant about the american lifestyle & also cost of living in each of the above cities. Which is the best city of the three for foreigners of South Asian origin to adapt too. Also which will help us save money on transport/housing/ food. Also where can I find work easily. I am sufficietly qualified. My Husband has H1.

*NEED SINCERE INPUTS IF POSSIBLE DETAILED*.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi, and welcome to the forum.

Well, you've certainly got what must be the three most expensive cities in the US covered, though on that salary, you should be ok. To get some feel for the three different cities, you may want to take a look at the major newspaper for each city online: The NY Times, The LA Times and the Chicago Tribune. All three papers have regional sections and you can access the real estate advertisements online to get some idea of housing costs.

NYC and Chicago have reasonably good public transit systems, though if you choose to live in the suburbs, you'll probably find it necessary to own at least one car. In LA, public transit is almost non-existent and driving everywhere is a fact of life. LA is probably also the most spread out city of the three you are considering, so that living in the city may still mean a long commute for your husband.

If your husband is coming over on an H1 visa, you will be getting an H category dependent's visa (H3 or H4, I think it is), which means you will not be allowed to work. You may be able to change this after you have lived in the US for a year or two, but it isn't easy. 

All three cities have their share of South Asian immigrants and it should be possible to find familiar foods and other products in the various "ethnic" neighborhoods.

That's a start, anyhow. I'm sure others will have more information for you here.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Rachel_Heath (Mar 16, 2008)

Hola,

$350,000 per year (which, without knowing your husbands business, is a exceptionally large salary) I think should cover you to live in any of the three locations you have specified without needing any other perks!


----------



## LadyLily43 (Apr 29, 2008)

Still though; if he is working for an American Co. full time for longer than a year or so say; they should be offering such things as medical, dental, and life insurance since in this country affording the cost of medical and dental care even on that salary; can be a hassle. Most hospitals will cringe at you if you say you are not insured...though don't worry; it is also possible to get your own insurance through companies such as Blue Cross/Blue Shield or United Healthcare...*I prefer the former over the latter myself; better customer service*...Also whichever city you do chose; to help you also find the various things you need for comfortable living; i.e. medical doctors, dentists, real estate, grocery stores, (American and ethnic); you should try and contact each city's Chamber of Commerce. Often they have welcome packages that will give you all that information that they can either mail to you or tell you a link to get the information online...Oh also be advised that if you both chose Los Angeles but decide to live outside the city to find more affordable housing; or even in the city but in the outskirts; commuting traffic can be horrendous...For example; we used to live in Yorba Linda, CA. *my parents and I* and my dad worked in Anaheim...back in 1988...then it could take anywhere from 40 minutes to two to three hours just to get from Orange or Santa Ana to Yorba Linda during the evening commuter traffic...and that was in the FAST LANE on highways 55 and 91...


----------



## emohit (Apr 15, 2008)

With a salary of 350K, even if they do not provide things like mdical insurance and housing, you should be fine.

You can buy these yourself and you will still be able to live a luxurious lifestyle inany of these cities. Being from the Indian sub continent, you may find NYC easier to settle in. 

All the best.


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

emohit said:


> With a salary of 350K, even if they do not provide things like mdical insurance and housing, you should be fine.
> 
> You can buy these yourself and you will still be able to live a luxurious lifestyle inany of these cities. Being from the Indian sub continent, you may find NYC easier to settle in.
> 
> All the best.


True, but be careful purchasing health insurance on your own. A company's Human Resources department will provide better information on coverage rather than a company selling you "bells and whistles" for things you don't need and things you should have but will not be covered.

$350K per year is a dynamite package and you'll do fine in Chicago and LA on that money and I would think for a high level position like this health insurance would be no problem from the company. NYC is expensive and I don't know enough about the place, but know it is expensive.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Perhaps they are getting health coverage. They probably wouldn't think of it as a perk. Perks are usually things like private school tuition for children, company cars, free air-fare home every year or two, tax preparation.

Though sometimew when people come from places with universal coverage, they don't realize how important getting employer-provided health insurance can be. And if there are any pre-existing conditions, it could be impossible to get coverage.

Did you consider applying for an H-1 visa of your own, or did you think you would be allowed to work on your husband's visa?

I'm curious about the visa. If she has qualifications for an H-1 herself, can she enter as a spouse, look for work at a company willing to sponsor her, and applly from within the country?


----------



## LadyLily43 (Apr 29, 2008)

What I just learned from these forums myself Synthia; is that for some silly reason; if she is married and her husband is getting an H1; then she cannot get one right away herself...I don't know if it will mean she cannot later...but for now she cannot...At least that is what I understood...If I am wrong I am sorry for confusing more...


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

synthia said:


> I'm curious about the visa. If she has qualifications for an H-1 herself, can she enter as a spouse, look for work at a company willing to sponsor her, and applly from within the country?


I tried to find something on this on the USCIS website, but had no luck. There was a movement a few years ago to grant working status to "trailing spouses" from countries that would allow American trailing spouses to work, but apparently they had no success. In most countries these days, if someone on a work visa is allowed to bring spouse and children, the dependents are not allowed to work. There is normally a way to change the visa status (after some period of time), but it involves all the same qualification - which with the H1 category visas can be tough. (And, as they are discussing over in the Dubai section, involves certain risks if one or the other partner should lose their job. You aren't allowed to hold or apply for two different sorts of visas at the same time.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## LadyLily43 (Apr 29, 2008)

One other thing Ujva...I just remembered to mention this; sorry for the delay...this IS more of a reassurance than anything else...I am almost 100% sure that there is at least a small Pakistani community if not Nepalese community in all three of those cities, so there should be access to some things a bit more familiar and comforting...including foods you might be more used to...you just might need to look for them a little...and again like I recommended to someone else on another matter; each city's Chamber of Commerce can be very helpful in that regard so don't be affraid to contact them...


----------

